# Drivers for old IBM net Camera pro webcam



## rslatkin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi-
I have a feeling that my old IBM Net Camerapro camera is not compatible with Win 7 (64-bit). Could not find any drivers for it. Has anyone had better luck?


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

I looked around a bit, it seems that there are slightly compatible drivers for Vista 32bit, but so far nothing for Win 7 64bit. Will keep looking when I have time.


----------



## rslatkin (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for trying.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

You can als try the instructions o below link:

Ibm Pc Camera PRO, XVP610 | Driver Simple


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, couldn't find anything when I got home, just supposed 'compatible' drivers. The link Rits gave above seems viable though, try it.


----------

